
Twitter's 1.5M Lines Client - turrini
https://twitter.com/KevEdwardsRetro/status/1135682762319552513
======
bigdang
This is silly. Since when is engineering competence measured by how few lines
of code you write? Arguing about lines of code sounds like a topic a Hollywood
TV show might broach to appease normies, when in reality the conversation is
meaningless.

